# Hotel connected to CDG airport?



## 3kids4me (Aug 23, 2011)

We will be catching an early flight home out of CDG and I'm wondering if anyone can recommend a decent hotel there in which to stay so that we don't have to worry about getting to the airport early in the morning.

Thank you!!


----------



## Margariet (Aug 24, 2011)

Ibis, or other hotels of the Accor group in France. They are good value for money.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 24, 2011)

I checked TripAdvisor, and Ibis at the terminal came in at about $154 with decent reviews.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Margariet (Aug 24, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> I checked TripAdvisor, and Ibis at the terminal came in at about $154 with decent reviews.
> 
> Jim Ricks



Yes, I stayed there once after missing a flight and it was actually very good, even the restaurant. We were very uptight cause we missed our flight but the hotel and meal made up for our discomfort.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 24, 2011)

I have stayed at the Sheraton which is actually in the terminal complex and directly above the train station. Very nice hotel and more than adequately soundproofed.

There is also a very nice Hilton almost on the Terminal Tram Line (short walk of about 200 meters to the entrance from the tram stop) that I have also used. Also very well insulated from the airport noise and right next to the RER to/from Paris.

Either would be my my first choice for such a situation. 

Cheers


----------



## 3kids4me (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

